

App/Website that tracks and lists new and existing web apps? - c4urself

Is there an app out there that lists all the new apps coming out and perhaps allows you to see the ones most relevant to you by interest etc. The general reason for the question is that i get the feeling i'm missing a lot of apps out there that i could potentially use.
======
zeemonkee
<http://www.feedmyapp.com>

